# I can’t believe I forgot to post this. Kitchen table build.



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

We moved into this house 3 years ago. At that time it was a major downsize for us. Went from 2-1/2 stories down to one. So we sold our massive 8’ long kitchen table and bought a little round table about 42” in diameter. 

Well, my wife wasn’t thrilled with it and asked me if I had the skill to build one. I have made a lot of things including the bed we sleep in but as you move through our house and look at what all I’ve made you can see the various stages of my woodworking development. I wasn’t 100% sure how well making a table and stools that could support our weight would come out. Nevertheless I committed and we sold our newest table for $200 and I had to try to build a complete set on that budget. 

Well.....I made it! Came in right at the money mark for a completed set (minus the finish). 

We have a small kitchen with limited counter space. She asked for a farm table that was countertop height to double as an island and work space when making meals. She wanted stools that can slide completely under the table out of the way, and also be comfortable to sit on. It had to look a certain way and be strong and fully functional, large enough to work but not take up too much space in our small 12x14 kitchen. When building things like this getting the proper proportions are a must so I took tons of measurements and drew the complete design on paper before ever cutting a single board. 

I had this usable last fall but we didn’t decide on what finishes we wanted until just now. Today I painted a semi-solid red stain on the table base and applied three layers of water based satin polyurethane over the already stained top. More pics as I get it finished up.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the design, especially the ends. It looks solid which will be important if she does things like roll out pie dough on it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice design and great execution, Duane! I really like that tone of red; same as our feature wall in the living room.
Personally, I'm not a big fan of stools for sitting down to a meal...I like to slouch.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you. We perused Pinterest for some ideas about how it could look but we created the design ourselves. She wanted the ends of the table to resemble a window sash. I recreated it on a smaller scale for the stools but did not do an exact copy. Some of the construction was different but the cosmetic details were maintained. The stools were made like a window sash without grids while the table “sash” has a grid. 

The set is made from dimensional lumber. I bought 2x6’s to make all of the framing and ripped them to size so I could get quarter sawn and rift sawn wood for maximum stability. Seems to have worked. Not so much as a whiff of twist or bowing to be seen. I used Doug fir 4x4’s for the table legs and full width 2x8’s for the top. I did not get fancy with joinery. Just used pocket hole screws everywhere. I fastened the table and stool tops to the frames using bolts recessed and hidden below wooden button caps (only on the table so far, stools awaiting finishing). The 4x4’s were half lap notched at the top to hold the table top frame so the “window sash” end stands out. The top had to be removable in case we ever move, we need to be able to get it out a door. Top measures 36x60. Frame width is under 22”. With the top removed it easily goes through any door.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

DaninVan you’d be surprised how comfortable it is. The size of the stool stretchers and height was made so someone can rest their feet on them, as is the cross stretcher on the bottom of the table frame. Place feet on either of these and lean forward on your elbows for complete comfort. The stool seats are large. 18” across, and three 2x6’s wide for 18x16-1/2” seats. I was worried about losing the ability to lean back in a chair when we built this but I have not missed it at all. We have spent as long as 2 hours just sitting around the table in conversation or playing games.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

More pics of the set during construction.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Pics from today, table being finished.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice practical project. Are you going to keep the stools light. I kind of like the contrast.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Nice design and great execution, Duane! I really like that tone of red; same as our feature wall in the living room.
> Personally, I'm not a big fan of stools for sitting down to a meal...I like to slouch.


Yeah. But I'm not a fan of the stools either, I like to be able to lean back, and not keep on leaning.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

No she wants them to be solid red, seats and all. I think it will look nice but I told her I can always paint over stain but can’t really stain over paint without a whole lot of sanding. So choose wisely. She still wants solid red.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Duane.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work. Great looking project.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

A happy wife is a happy life, go for the red......just saying. Great project and looks like a solid build. A fitting country kitchen table and benches. Well done.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think having the base of the stools match the base of the table and the tops matching the top of the table would be very nice, but it is what ever she wants.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't believe that you could possibly forget to post such a wonderful thread including the photo-shoot. I hope it will rub off on other members to SHOW how they made their projects.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> No she wants them to be solid red, seats and all. I think it will look nice but I told her I can always paint over stain but can’t really stain over paint without a whole lot of sanding. So choose wisely. *She still wants solid red*.


Until She doesn't... :wink:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Duane. Thanks for the pics.

Like Chuck, I think the ends of the table are really nice. A simple/clean addition that makes the table look unique.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*That is SUPER COOL!*

Duane, Your wife is *very smart and quite observant*


> She asked for a farm table that was countertop height to double as an island and work space when making meals. She wanted stools that can slide completely under the table out of the way, and also be comfortable to sit on. It had to look a certain way and be strong and fully functional, large enough to work but not take up too much space in our small 12x14 kitchen.


That is *GREAT!* In my opinion, if your wife knows your skill level and what your family's needs are - you are on to something very rewarding! My wife is also very much that way, and it is such a blessing. As a child, her Dad owned a rather large furniture manufacturing business and he was a Master Wood Worker. There was nothing that I know of that her Dad couldn't build *TOP NOTCH!* Because of that, she was a bit spoiled - because I'll probably _never_ be able to do the masterful work of him - but now she often requests things that I can build suitably for her or our daughters!
I am quite impressed with this table and stools setup and your execution of the same. I think *BOTH OF YOU* deserve a pat on the back!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

harrysin said:


> I can't believe that you could possibly forget to post such a wonderful thread including the photo-shoot. I hope it will rub off on other members to SHOW how they made their projects.


I know! I took all these shots and they made it to Facebook but somehow I missed posting it here. I did post other things I was making for the shop at the time, my miter saw stand, and plans I had for a mobile work bench which did finally get built and posted here too. Just somehow forgot to post this, and it was the biggest project I’ve ever had (aside from a room addition).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> DaninVan you’d be surprised how comfortable it is. The size of the stool stretchers and height was made so someone can rest their feet on them, as is the cross stretcher on the bottom of the table frame. Place feet on either of these and lean forward on your elbows for complete comfort. The stool seats are large. 18” across, and three 2x6’s wide for 18x16-1/2” seats. I was worried about losing the ability to lean back in a chair when we built this but I have not missed it at all. We have spent as long as 2 hours just sitting around the table in conversation or playing games.


With me, and my back, I have doubts that I could even make it thru a meal if I did not have a back support to ease my back against every little bit, let alone two hours. Me and stools just can't get along anymore.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

At the dining rm. table, I have the only Captain's chair...no one else is allowed to sit in it! 
(I have been known to fall asleep during a meal.)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> At the dining rm. table, I have the only Captain's chair...no one else is allowed to sit in it!
> (I have been known to fall asleep during a meal.)


Oooo, I like that. Now we're cookin'. The king has his throne, and let the rest of the kingdom sit on stools and benches. I guess I'll have to settle for an office chair tho, one of the upholstered kind, with arms, that swivels, has casters, and leans back. That would make me more of a high-class peasant probably, rather than a king.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a really nice set up at any skill level! Well done! Love the colors too!


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Stained two of the stools today. Applied polyurethane to the seat portion. This is the finish she wanted. I have to say I like the contrast in the tops, table vs stools. I don’t think it’s too much red at all.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> At the dining rm. table, I have the only Captain's chair...no one else is allowed to sit in it!
> (I have been known to fall asleep during a meal.)


Archie Bunker had his favorite chair that no one else was allowed to sit in - any relation, Dan?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*When Writers Were Writers*



vchiarelli said:


> Archie Bunker had his favorite chair that no one else was allowed to sit in - any relation, Dan?


My idol! Lol
(Too bad his 'SiL' has turned into such a twit.) *Oops...bites tongue*


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the red as well. I tend to go for that color or some variation on it for my picture frames. I've been doing some two tone stain frames lately, using painter's tape to mask off different areas. Something about two tone, but not too much contrast really appeals to me. Kind of like those 55-56 chevys of my youth. That is a really nice design for a smaller house or apartment.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quite the successful project on multiple levels Duane!! Most notably IMHO is that it "fits" beautifully with its surroundings.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

It’s true it doesn’t take up a lot of room, and yet it provides tons of extra work surface space when making meals for a holiday. The top is 3x5 feet wide and long, and since the stools fit completely beneath it then that’s all the space it takes up in the kitchen, 15 square feet. But when seated at the table there is plenty of room for 4 people to eat.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you to all who take the time to look at and enjoy seeing this project. Like with a lot of my stuff, my wife has forbidden me to ever build another one. She says she has the only one and would like to keep it that way. Can’t say I mind because this was a lot of work!


----------

